
Southpark Game gets harder if you choose dark skin - balls187
http://kotaku.com/new-south-park-game-gets-harder-if-you-play-a-black-cha-1801944202
======
damnfine
A feature just to generate media attention, clever. Looks like kotaku fell for
it as usual.

